# farmstead for sale



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

S\E. South Dakota 85,000. Complete Estate.Health and Age are forcing me to sell. Perfect for a ham operator=homesteader family.Almost 4 ac.2-3br home,dbl garage,barn,.. electric heat with wood backup,storage cellar.Shelter belt, fruit trees,est garden ,. Good roads,3\4m to state hwy.14m to town.,50 m to major shopping. 
E mail to

[email protected]
for Pictures and any further details


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

What size town is it? What kind of jobs are there? What is included in "Complete Estate"? "Ham operator" does that mean ham radio operator or pig farm? Pictures sure would be nice.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

jane2256 said:


> "Ham operator" does that mean ham radio operator or pig farm?


hehe , very cute, > Thanks Marc :heh:


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

How far from Missouri River?


----------



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

Missouri river is about 50 miles to the south and 70 to the west. Fantastic fishing. One of the USA best kept secrets.


----------



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

Jane. pictures are available if you would follow my simple instructions.. You would have most of your answers.As far as jobs.4.2 unemployment in the state.
i am sure if you str of age,capable of working and filling out an application a hog confinement place might hire you. I see you have an interest in pigs?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I live 15 miles from Mitchell SD, figure you can't be that far away.


----------



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

Probably closer than u think. I always took back roads north through Emery to Mitchell. I have probably driven past your place.I bank in Parkston and the Roads are better.I probably saw or met you and your husband over the years .Do you want any CATS? I have a few healthy ones 6mo.old,and lots of goodies to sell cheap or give away to a fellow homesteader and neighbor.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It is easier to post a thread without pictures or more complete details, but it makes an incredible difference. Even just posting a few pics will garner more serious interest. That entices potential buyers to seek more info. It doesn't work as well the other way around.

Sounds great and hope you sell soon!


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> I live 15 miles from Mitchell SD, figure you can't be that far away.


I have fond memories of stopping in Mitchell, nearly twenty years ago, while doing volunteer work on the Cheyenne River Rez. Back then you had to put a bit of effort into finding a place to eat, a cheap hotel and a grocery store. Now, it's a bit different, LOL. 
I also remember taking the kids to see Spencer, a few weeks after it was nearly leveled. One of the saddest things we have ever seen. It left a lasting impression on all of us. 
I love the prairies, but my heart is in the hills. The wife retires in a year, and we will be moving out to the Custer area. I can't wait. I've been there every year since '94, and now it's time to make it permanent.


----------



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

Lori Christie... Thanks for your advice. Since i am computer illiterate and have had a stroke years ago it is almost impossible to take your advice as you have given many others about posting pictures. We are not all perfect..... . I have very nice property and and i dont want advice from a Realtor. 
THANKS again


----------

